
Solar cell defect mystery solved after decades of global effort - atombender
https://phys.org/news/2019-06-solar-cell-defect-mystery-decades.html
======
coderintherye
This is really interesting. Could anyone say if the reversal could be done by
a layperson, meaning could I take my solar panel and heat it to 200°C in the
dark to anneal it and then the panel will regain some efficiency?

~~~
jakeogh
Indeed. It looks like the reason it happens was identified, and they are able
to reverse it on about the time scale in which it occurs, and now the goal is
to figure out how to minimize the _shallow acceptor_ light induced defect.

My read is re-dark-annealing wont help because it reverses when you use the
cell.

The conclusions section is a bit less dense:
[https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.5091759](https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.5091759)

I'm still chewing on that green box in fig9.

